# Trim out wire twister



## RETELECT (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know of a tool other than a lieman, to hold 12 AWG for pretwisting prior to wire nut? all those splices are killing me  I am thinking there might be something that holds all those wires in place so they won't work loose as you twist.
Yeah I can use my linemans, I seen other guys use visegrips , but thet are time consuming, anyone?  

Thanks guys


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

RETELECT said:


> Yeah I can use my linemans, I seen other guys use visegrips , but thet are time consuming, anyone?


:blink: Vise grips???

Try this....after cutting and stripping all the conductors(strip them a bit longer than you normally would)....grab 3 or so conductors, twist them gently with the linemans....then grab another conductor and and gently twist it in by hand or with linemans...keep adding until all the conductors are all together ~ Then grab the linemans and twist the whole bunch up tight.
Each conductor will wrap nicely and the splice will be tight....nut and done.


....or you could try this contraption:








http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat12.htm

.....and enjoy the laughter aimed in your direction.


Making up splices is as basic as it gets....if you need something other than linemans, you might want to rethink your career choice.


----------



## RETELECT (Feb 24, 2008)

*Splice Wire Twister*

:laughing: Thank you Guys, it's my first time on this website, and thought I would try that one out to see what kind of response I'd get. and by the way, I did not expect a device to be available for splices, what will they think of next?????????????


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, a wise guy, eh?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

It is a lot easier to make the splices on rough then on finish.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wireless said:


> It is a lot easier to make the splices on rough then on finish.


IMPO, there's no other way.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate to admit it but lately when I have been doing a lot of terminating I have had arthritis issues with my hands and fingers. Not that I would go buy that drill device but, I will go get a coffee and warm my hands a bit and try to work out the kinks. This has been the first year I go to work smelling of icy hot more than old spice.


----------



## captainelectric1 (Feb 22, 2008)

tell you what anything that can keep my carpal tunnel sundrome from getting worse i am apt to buy. I started electrical work a long time ago (more than 20 yrs) and suffer daily from pain and cramps, associated with carpal tunnel. Before the battery drill our work took a tole on our wrists. thanks for the add from rack-a-tiers.com.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.drillspot.com/products/44759/Ideal_30-902_Wire_Connector_Socket_Tool
Once you get used to it you'll never go back. Your wrists and fingers will thank you for it for years to come. [Edit: Before the nasty comments arrive, you know what I mean.]


----------



## RETELECT (Feb 24, 2008)

See you younger guys..............., there is actually a need for this type of tools, youth will only take us so far............:no:


----------



## RETELECT (Feb 24, 2008)

Wireless said:


> It is a lot easier to make the splices on rough then on finish.


Please elaborate - thanks


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> http://www.drillspot.com/products/44759/Ideal_30-902_Wire_Connector_Socket_Tool
> Once you get used to it you'll never go back. Your wrists and fingers will thank you for it for years to come. [Edit: Before the nasty comments arrive, you know what I mean.]


I have been using one of these for a few months now, it works perfect with the little bosch (drops rite in an apron pocket) slow rpm and good torque.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When a chef can't cook a steak he should look for other work, when a young electrician can't make splices..............OH PLEASE! This is basic Electrician 100.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> When a chef can't cook a steak he should look for other work, when a young electrician can't make splices..............OH PLEASE! This is basic Electrician 100.


 
Come on now Brian, are you going to tell me if you knew years ago what you do now you wouldn't have used some PPE or similar devices to lesson the "life" pains you have now? Hell, if I had half the info 15 years ago I have now I would have saved a few hundred grand in divorces alone.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I hold them together with my needlenose pliers and twist them together with my lineman's. Screw on the wing nut snug and give the wingnut another full turn with the linemans.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chenley said:


> I hold them together with my needlenose pliers and twist them together with my lineman's. Screw on the wing nut snug and give the wingnut another full turn with the linemans.


 
I see many apprentices and newer J-men that don't even carry needlenose pliers.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I see many apprentices and newer J-men that don't even carry needlenose pliers.


I don't think I could live without them.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Before anyone hurts themselves....try these:


> WAGO connectors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/electricalcontractors/supplemental/toolindex.html


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Random:

I am sure someone will invent something to do the twist and I understand band hands, I get terrible cramps in my fingers durn near put me on the ground, but as an apprentice and early in my electrical career I did 1000's upon 1000's of splices and never gave it a thought, just part of the job.

Oh and the cramps are not from the twist...something in the genes.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I like Ideal Tan Twisters,Also the red/tan wire nuts appearing.Didn't try drill yet.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

brian john said:


> Random:
> 
> I am sure someone will invent something to do the twist and I understand band hands, I get terrible cramps in my fingers durn near put me on the ground, but as an apprentice and early in my electrical career I did 1000's upon 1000's of splices and never gave it a thought, just part of the job.
> 
> Oh and the cramps are not from the twist...something in the genes.


 That's why my knees keep me from dancing any weekend.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Random: --I would have saved a few hundred grand in divorces alone.--
1)Thats easy, Find the woman you hate... and buy her a house. Done. 
2) I don't even know where my needle nose are. But they are there if needed.

Chenly:I hold them together with my needlenose pliers and twist them together with my lineman's. Screw on the wing nut snug and give the wingnut another full turn with the linemans.

Why 2 tools for 1 job? Hold with fingers then twist. add nut and tweek with pliers.


brian johnWhen a chef can't cook a steak he should look for other work, when a young electrician can't make splices..............OH PLEASE! This is basic Electrician 100.

I must be old too.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I needed a tap a while back and bought the ideal on e with the interchangeable tip for other bits, anyway on the other end it has the same sort of deal for twisting wirenuts, didn't give that much of a thought until a week or two ago roughing in a new garage. Below 10 degrees out it was nice to be able to use that instead of taking my gloves off, still use my fingers 99 percent of the time (so far) and don't really see that changing.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

leland said:


> Chenly:I hold them together with my needlenose pliers and twist them together with my lineman's. Screw on the wing nut snug and give the wingnut another full turn with the linemans.
> 
> Why 2 tools for 1 job? Hold with fingers then twist. add nut and tweek with pliers.
> 
> ...


When it's warm I'll hold the wires together with my fingers and twist them with my linemans. When it's 20 something degrees, I'm going to hold them together with my needlenose and twist them with my linemans. Either way I'm holding something with both hands in either scenario. Not sure what the problem is; losing a couple couple seconds to make the splice grabbing the needlenose?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Put the wires together with all of the stripped ends close to even. Put the Ideal 30-902 with wirenut in it and squeeze the trigger of your preferred drill and whala you're done with it. Save your hands of carpal tunnel and arthritis and do it the easier, more efficient and just as good if not better than a pair of side cutters way.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Put the wires together with all of the stripped ends close to even. Put the Ideal 30-902 with wirenut in it and squeeze the trigger of your preferred drill and whala you're done with it. Save your hands of carpal tunnel and arthritis and do it the easier, more efficient and just as good if not better than a pair of side cutters way.


I agree strongly, the only issue is the drill. I use the little bosch screwdriver or 7.2 dewalt screwdriver, other guys who have seen mine and used a fullsize drill have made a mess more than once, going in there at full speed to which I tell them you have to be smarted than what your working with.


----------



## wirebender (Dec 18, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I see many apprentices and newer J-men that don't even carry needlenose pliers.


Hey, random, I have to have them to pick up the things I drop! The floor gets farther away every year.:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I agree strongly, the only issue is the drill. I use the little bosch screwdriver or 7.2 dewalt screwdriver, other guys who have seen mine and used a fullsize drill have made a mess more than once, going in there at full speed to which I tell them you have to be smarted than what your working with.


 
Show them the "Clutch" feature.

You are correct. "Never mess with anything smarter then you".:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Before anyone hurts themselves....try these:
> http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/electricalcontractors/supplemental/toolindex.html


These are pretty much the standard in my neck of the woods(silicon valley) not a very good "splice" but saves time so thats what most guys go with now.
Also, we don't pre twist are wires with our klien's. Ive heard of this being the standard on the east coast, but out here you never see it.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

The only way i will ever do a splice is pre twist the wires with my ideal linesmans (which i call kleins personal habit) turn the wire nut by hand, finish it off with a few good turns with my linesmans.


----------



## spinny (Feb 19, 2008)

i am just learning but i've always been taught to hold wires with your fingers and twist atleast 5 times with linesman , then wirenut , i've never had a problem , they always told me to pull on the wires after to make sure ,and it's always tight , but if your trying to save time wouldn't trying to get all the wires in that drill contraption take more time?


----------



## SEMPER FI (Mar 4, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> I like Ideal Tan Twisters,Also the red/tan wire nuts appearing.Didn't try drill yet.


I'm with bobelectric. The tan Ideal Twisters will twist the wires for you. You can twist wires with one of these wire nuts, take it back off and see that it has twisted the wires. Also they are made for a 5/16" nut driver to fit the end so you can use it to twist them on. 

OOHRAH
SEMPER FI


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

p_logix said:


> The only way i will ever do a splice is pre twist the wires with my ideal linesmans (which i call kleins personal habit) turn the wire nut by hand, finish it off with a few good turns with my linesmans.


I used to think that way because that's the way I was taught. Sometimes just because you're taught to do things a certain way doesn't mean that it's the only way to get the job done with the same effectiveness. 

Try out the other way for a few days, you'll never go back. 
_
Ideal 30-902_, the other white meat :thumbsup:.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> Try out the other way for a few days, you'll never go back.


Im sure there are other affective ways to make a splice, your are correct this is the way i was taught, however just my preference, i don't make enough splices anymore as i do mostly control work and troubleshooting etc.. No need for me to carry a special tool to make a splice.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

p_logix said:


> Im sure there are other affective ways to make a splice, your are correct this is the way i was taught, however just my preference, i don't make enough splices anymore as i do mostly control work and troubleshooting etc.. No need for me to carry a special tool to make a splice.


Well I guess that includes me in the same club. Once in a while I'll do corrections and find more Ideal Push-on connectors or tan twisters on commercial work. The Wago design doesn't have a test porthole like the Ideal, so the choice for the latter in trouble shooting is desired. rbj


----------

